# Funny ways to fall asleep!



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

I wanna see your funny pictures of your dog falling asleep in a silly way. 

Back story of my picture: Obi had a long day of playing and had class at night, when he got home he was hungry and exhausted. He licked his bowl clean and passed out! Look at his scrunched up nose! Lol. Also he has a habit of carrying his food bowl to wherever we are, we were watching tv on the couch.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

typical on the back pose, but I think she just looks a little silly with her teeth showing. that was unusual.


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

What a great photo of Obi! He looks so sweet in the photo (and handsome)! 

Their unique habits can be very entertaining. My puppies photo would likely be with my laptop mouse in her mouth. I wish it was her food dish.


----------



## desinif (Jul 15, 2017)

Luna is a back sleeper, no matter where she is haha. She sleeps like this in bed, on the floor, in her crate... she’s a goof


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

Not really asleep, but a little cat nap break on a rainy day in the midst of some indoor tug-a-war play. With all the rain we have had this year, it's been convenient to have a hallway without flooring at the moment. It's been a focal point for playing ball and tug-a-war.


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

desinif said:


> Luna is a back sleeper, no matter where she is haha. She sleeps like this in bed, on the floor, in her crate... she’s a goof


I love that she is using the bear as a pillow too. That is the absolute bliss of comfortableness. 



car2ner said:


> typical on the back pose, but I think she just looks a little silly with her teeth showing. that was unusual.


I love when they sleep on their backs, just shows how comfortable they are in their homes. The teeth are just adorable though, I have one like this too haha.



NaughtyNibbler said:


> What a great photo of Obi! He looks so sweet in the photo (and handsome)!
> 
> Their unique habits can be very entertaining. My puppies photo would likely be with my laptop mouse in her mouth. I wish it was her food dish.


Thank you!! The food dish is cute and all, but the amount of kibble I have to clean up when he doesn't hold it properly!! lol! When our other dog finishes his food Obi runs from across the house with the bowl in his mouth because he knows he gets to clean up the left overs. He isn't too fond of cleaning up after himself haha


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Likes to use bottom shelf of coffee table as his pillow...
in this case, added some padding with my sketchbook...
likes things that smell like Mom!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Garrison conked out on the couch.


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Kimber and Leo


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

I very rudely interrupted his nap by walking into the room


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

I love all the photos shared - so cute!


kaydub_u said:


> The food dish is cute and all, but the amount of kibble I have to clean up when he doesn't hold it properly!! lol!


Two of the nontoy things my puppy, Cassie, is attracted to are the dust pan and broom. If only, I could train her to use them to clean up after her messes, LOL


RoseW said:


> I very rudely interrupted his nap by walking into the room


Sometimes Cassie decides to take a nap on my bed. I'm never successful when I try to tip toe in to check on her. I wake her up every time and that generally puts an end to my alone time and trying to tidy up without her getting involved, LOL


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

@GSDchoice your pup looks like royalty haha. he looks like he truly appreciates the pillow 
@CindyMDBecker love all the wrinkles lol SO CUTE!!
@GSDKIMBER OMG them cuddling is the most adorable thing I have every seen!! I LOVE IT! and they look knocked out too
@RoseW haven't you learned by now, you must respect their naps at all times! I think all of us have gotten that exact look haha. Like "HOW DARE YOU INTERRUPT MY SLUMBER!!"
@NaughtyNibbler I can relate haha. You'd think Obi hates a clean house. Vacuums, mops, brooms, steamers, it doesn't matter. They were all sent to terrorize him and his family. He has to do all he can to intimidate them and protect us. I think training to clean is a wonderful idea


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Cute pics!! All secure and cozy!!!


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

readaboutdogs said:


> Cute pics!! All secure and cozy!!!


It's the most heartwarming thing to see a happy furry family member


----------



## desinif (Jul 15, 2017)

Just took another one today, they really are such goofy dogs


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

Obi's makeshift pillow.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

These are so funny and cute! we will have to make the “GSDs Asleep” calendar!


----------



## GrowingUpwithDaphne (Mar 6, 2019)

All these pictures are so adorable! I'm so happy that I found this forum as it's already helped me. 
Here's some pictures of my new puppy Daphne and a video. I made a You tube channel about Daphne if you guys want to see here the link.

https://youtu.be/MYo_asoiDiQ


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

GSDchoice said:


> These are so funny and cute! we will have to make the “GSDs Asleep” calendar!


That's a great idea! I'd buy!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

mine likes a firm "mattress" but a soft pillow.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh boy so cute! I love when they sleep it’s when I can be rested of small eyes boring down on me trying to Will me into constant interaction.



































]


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

Jenny720 said:


> Oh boy so cute! I love when they sleep it’s when I can be rested of small eyes boring down on me trying to Will me into constant interaction.


Such an accurate description of a German Shepherd! LOL.


----------



## Keeleycael (Nov 2, 2018)

The ladies here have no shame!


----------



## Manish (Mar 3, 2019)

She likes to sleep on me curled


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

@Keeleycael - LOL, and that doesn't even look comfortable to me!
@Jenny720 - the pic in front of the fireplace is like, the way winter ought to be


----------



## Keeleycael (Nov 2, 2018)

@GSDchoice 
I know! They would rather do that than sleep on a pillow from time to time


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

This is becoming one of my favorite threads! I love all the sweet, goofy sleeping pics. Can't wait to add my own pup when she finally gets here!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

@GSDchoice My favorite part of winter and the snow.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sabi often balled the dog bed under her and then crashed with her head on the floor. That brat hiding behind her is Shadow avoiding me after stealing something.








Sabi was very fond of sleeping on her back and would hold onto her toys to prevent thievery. 








Shadow believes in creature comforts and usually has a blankie to.


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't know if this is funny but the new pup feel asleep in the classic paw tuck position and I couldn't help but notice the size of his paw. :surprise:


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

Colorado said:


> I don't know if this is funny but the new pup feel asleep in the classic paw tuck position and I couldn't help but notice the size of his paw. :surprise:


I am absolutely loving the cute sleeping doggies anyways! I should have made it, "Cute ways to fall asleep!" Your puppy is ADORABLE!!


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

Judy Untamed said:


> This is becoming one of my favorite threads! I love all the sweet, goofy sleeping pics. Can't wait to add my own pup when she finally gets here!


I cannot wait to see  I know you've got to be so anxiously waiting! I love this thread too. I get so excited every time I see someone has commented on it.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

"Waiting for my dinner, but the service is SO SLOW here..."


----------

